# Stolen: Seiko SLQ007J



## grippys

Stolen: June 23 - 2008, near Amsterdam, The Netherlands, my brand new Seiko Sportura SLQ007J with serial nr: 060193 and case nr: 9T82-0A50. If someone offers you this watch please contact me at [email protected] and get a nice reward.

Thank you

John


----------

